
There Is No Speed Limit (2009) - keiferski
https://sivers.org/kimo
======
gumby
A great story, even if it seems a bit exaggerated. But this is gold:

>“the standard pace is for chumps” - ... the system is designed so anyone can
keep up. If you're more driven than “just anyone” - you can do so much more
than anyone expects. And this applies to ALL of life - not just school.

------
kristianp
I was wondering who this guy is, apparently he created CD Baby and posted in
2005 about how he rewrote the software from PHP to Ruby on Rails:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CD_Baby](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CD_Baby)

